# #PI0762D: Coolant Leak at Water Pump - (Aug 1, 2013)



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Subject: Coolant Leak at Water Pump

Models: 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze
Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (RPO LUJ)
This PI has been revised to update the Parts Information and update the Labor Operation to the Global Labor Code (GLC). Please discard PI0762C.

Condition/Concern
Some customers may comment on a coolant leak, low coolant reservoir level, a hot engine message or lack of heat as a result of low coolant levels.

Coolant may be leaking from the water pump mounting bolts.

Recommendation/Instructions
If the water pump mounting bolts are leaking, do not attempt to tighten or put sealer on the bolts. The water pump and gasket should be replaced.

Important: DO NOT replace the water pump mounting bolts when replacing the water pump.

The water pump does not come with the gasket. The water pump and the water pump gasket should be ordered separately.

When replacing the water pump, the thermostat housing seal and engine mount bracket bolts also need to be replaced.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting - we've had several members report getting their water pumps replaced and then having to go back in to get their thermostats replaced. I wonder if that's because dealerships weren't weren't replacing the thermostat housing seal.

Thanks for the update. I have updated my master thread on cabin odors and resolutions.


----------



## pstuttge (Jun 3, 2013)

Got a 2011 LT AT. I'm having my second water pump replaced in less that a year. Only 56,000 miles on it. Plus I've had to have the windsheild resealed because water was coming in. In the last year its been a the shop 4 or 5 times. I've never had this many issues with a new car. I've decided that's enough with this one. Going to trade it on a 2014 Eco MT.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Found some anti/freeze on garage floor this afternoon, looks like its going to be a trip to the dealership. 9 months old with 10000 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

APCruze said:


> Found some anti/freeze on garage floor this afternoon, looks like its going to be a trip to the dealership. 9 months old with 10000 miles.



Hey crystal red cruze, 

Sorry to hear that you are experiencing a leak. Let us know how the dealership visit goes or if you would like some assistance setting it up. 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I will let you know how it goes, I have not had any issues with my dealership and don't forded any but will keep everyone updated. The weird part is there has not been any other fluid on the ground since then so it might be more of documenting it and keeping an eye on it, I'll have to wait till later this week to get in since my schedule is full the first half of this week.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

APCruze, 

Not a problem. We look forward to your update. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Shepherd's Sheaves (Feb 6, 2020)

mcg75 said:


> Subject: Coolant Leak at Water Pump
> 
> Models: 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze
> Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (RPO LUJ)
> ...


Why do we replace the engine mount bracket bolts?


----------



## Shepherd's Sheaves (Feb 6, 2020)

mcg75 said:


> Subject: Coolant Leak at Water Pump
> 
> Models: 2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze
> Equipped with 1.4L Turbo Engine (RPO LUJ)
> ...


Are these the necessary bolts?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shepherd's Sheaves said:


> Why do we replace the engine mount bracket bolts?


They are probably TTY or Torque to Yield bolts and they stretch when you install them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*SB-10070878-5448.pdf*


----------

